# Regular Season Game 52 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (21-30) @ Los Angeles Clippers (30-19)*​*Tuesday, February 14, 10:30 p.m.*​*Staples Center*​






@







*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*CLIPPERS* 




































Cassell / Mobley / Singleton / Brand / Kaman​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to the road Tuesday as they head to Los Angeles for a match-up with the Clippers. Houston (21-30) has won six of its last seven games while Los Angeles (30-19) has lost two of its last three.
> 
> Both teams were last in action Sunday as the Rockets used 24 points and eight rebounds by Yao Ming to defeat the New York Knicks 90-83 at Toyota Center. The Clippers lost to the Chicago Bulls 97-91 at Staples Center despite 29 points and 15 rebounds by Elton Brand.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hopefully t-mac is feeling better and shooting better, or at least defending up to scratch for us to win. i can foresee chuck hayes taking Elton Brand to the cleaners and Yao working Kaman down low for at least 30 points, 10 dimes from rafer and all starters in double digits, i think we are set :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Whatever happens, we won't be the winners if Y-Mac shoots 3-20 again.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Whatever happens, we won't be the winners if *Y-Mac * shoots 3-20 again.


with a name like that he must a superstar


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If Brand gets hot early, we can always put Yao on him. I'm more worried about Sam Cassell, our inability to stop penetration from opposing PG's is still a pressing issue.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Been awhile since we played a loaded squad like the Clips (did I just say that? Clips a loaded squad?)

Should be a good test for us, and we NEED T-Mac to recover from his slump. If he's not feeling well, then maybe he should make that extra pass instead of forcing shots and waiting for them to fall again. 

The role guys gotta step up again. Cassell/Mobley v.s. Skip/Wes should be a key match-up.

Should be a good close game (unless we suck and get blown out)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips are a loaded squad just not at the moment. Injury bug has really hit the team with Q. Ross, Maggette and Rebraca out, which may end up meaning that Yaroslav Korolev might actually get some playing time which I'm scared about. Should be a good game none-the-less but I expect the Rox to win even though Clips need it badly.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

McGrady sucks? Exception: Don't shoot if he can't.

Clippers 96, Rockets 87


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have decided to bench tmac on the fantasy team this game...But proove me wrong tmac and yao... If those two get their usual numbers, and rafer gets atleast 10pts 10+ assists, there isnt a reason in the world that we cant win this game


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I won't predict a score. I want to see the Rockets stay competitive with a playoff team in the west. Hopefully Mcgrady can get out of his slump and Yao can get alot of touches in the second half getting to the line. We'll see though.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

All I want for Valentine's Day is Tracy McGrady's shot back


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

if t-mac doesnt come back I'm gonna be upset


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Radman just been added to the Clips for Wilcox, but won't affect us this game (I think).


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> Clips are a loaded squad just not at the moment. Injury bug has really hit the team with Q. Ross, Maggette and Rebraca out, which may end up meaning that Yaroslav Korolev might actually get some playing time which I'm scared about. Should be a good game none-the-less but I expect the Rox to win even though Clips need it badly.



We are not loaded, we are just the same old clippers :biggrin: 

What are you talking about qrich? Of course we expect Rockets to win. :angel:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Radman just been added to the Clips for Wilcox, but won't affect us this game (I think).


I doubt Radman plays tonight, he'll probably play in our next game though.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Brand blocked Yao twice in a row. :angel:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Sam Cassel is 4-4

Edit: didn't notice brand is 4 for 4 also


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, we're just the same old clippers, Rockets don't even need to play hard this game. :clown:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac shooting 2-3!! It took him 19 shots before he hit his 2nd shot last game!!


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

Kaman 2 pf


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

can they miss? gezz, when is YM gonna promise another win for us, aren't you still like 6-1, we need some luck!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

McGrady looks very aggressive tonight.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

TTTTTT-MAC!!!! he is back!!!


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

OMG, CCTV is cuting the rockets game for some sport news!~! dammit, anyone know how long this is?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> OMG, CCTV is cuting the rockets game for some sport news!~! dammit, anyone know how long this is?


about half an hour, I guess. They always do this. Who the hell cares about those Winter Olympic Games :curse:

Edit: "纬来体育“on ppstream is also carrying this game, u can get it via ppstream, but very poor quality


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> can they miss? gezz, when is YM gonna promise another win for us, aren't you still like 6-1, we need some luck!


And then I went like 0-2 so I stopped doing it 

Seems like we're doing ok though, knew it would be a close game and it is


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stromile with the greatest missed dunk of the season!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Stromile with the greatest missed dunk of the season!


If he had made it…that would be top 5 dunk of the season


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao isn't giving any effort defensivley and has been ordinary offensively. Lucky for us Swift is picking up the slack.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Alston is the man :greatjob:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer Alston - 8asst and 3stls with 2mins to go in the 2nd 

Stro, why can't you play like this more often???

EDIT: 9!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

So good to see McGrady rising and scoring with his usual ease. It was probably the back-to-back that hurt him the most on Sunday.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we scored 60 in the 1st half?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im lovin what rafer has been doing. (and thats why he is in the avatar)


and this is one of those games i am going to need to get my hands on later.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Fianlly we r playing like a TEAM, the offense looks so beautiful, but we have to play some better defense


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WOW INSANE, lead by 23 :banana:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we are winning due to the trading of moochie norris.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Send the *** of the alien out of the court!!

Oh, I forgot he helped Houston win 2 championships. Never thought he would do that.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Send the *** of the alien out of the court!!
> 
> Oh, I forgot he helped Houston win 2 championships. Never thought he would do that.


?.. huh?... what happened?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao doing a great job of finding cutters going to the basket. Too bad the Rockets have to be up by 20 to send guys cutting to the basket.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> ?.. huh?... what happened?


Off-ball foul called on Cassel...he got mad and got in the refs face, yelled a few F words, got the 1st T, kept yelling F words and got kicked out....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hot damn rafer! 5-7, 17 pts, 13 asts, 3 rebs, 5 stls, 1 TO...

this guy is what houston has needed since the stevie franchise days


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> hot damn rafer! 5-7, 17 pts, 13 asts, 3 rebs, 5 stls, 1 TO...
> 
> this guy is what houston has needed since the stevie franchise days


he is one of the best PGs of the league right now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jon Barry is back 

Bogan THREE 3pts in a row


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bogans! Back to back to back three pointers. 

When it rains, it pours.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I have decided to bench tmac on the fantasy team this game...But proove me wrong tmac and yao... If those two get their usual numbers, and rafer gets atleast 10pts 10+ assists, there isnt a reason in the world that we cant win this game



hmmmmm...



:biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Bogans! Back to back to back three pointers.
> 
> When it rains, it pours.


This guy scored 11 pts in about 90 secs


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Send the *** of the alien out of the court!!
> 
> Oh, I forgot he helped Houston win 2 championships. Never thought he would do that.


I think it's just one right?


WHO IS THIS BOGAN guy!!! sorry i might be slow, CCTV is like 30 mins behind


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Jamez52637 said:


> I think it's just one right?
> 
> 
> WHO IS THIS BOGAN guy!!! sorry i might be slow, CCTV is like 30 mins behind


I think it's two, right? :angel:

I am watching a taiwan sports channel on ppstream,they r broadcasting this game live


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we win by 30+ when Yao and McGrady barely played 30 mins each


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao doing a great job of finding cutters going to the basket. Too bad the Rockets have to be up by 20 to send guys cutting to the basket.


sad, funny, and true.

Bogans contributing more than I'd imagine already. Rafer playing amazing ball. 7-1 in our last 8, fear us....


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just one more win against Phoenix and we're on our way to momentum city! (Houston) After All-Star break, we're gonna make that final push and hopefully get 7th seed. 

Sad thing is... all those ESPN analysts like Greg Anthony and Steven A. Smith didn't give Houston half an arse chance to make the playoffs. 7 outta last 8? Steven A. should go fist himself. Stupid cigarette (british version).


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

I really liked what Yao has brought to this team...he takes up so much space down low....it changes how the other team plays.....This team is HOT...even though they have been killing some sh*tty teams....except for the Clips.....now Pheonix is the real test....if they beat em then watch out after the all star break.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

clutchmoney said:


> I really liked what Yao has brought to this team...he takes up so much space down low....it changes how the other team plays.....This team is HOT...even though they have been killing some sh*tty teams....except for the Clips.....now Pheonix is the real test....if they beat em then watch out after the all star break.


Phoenix will definitely be the biggest test out of the last 8 games. We just don't match up well with them or their run and down style. It takes Yao out of the game. We can pull out the win if Tracy and Rafer repeat tonight's performances.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

wow! such a huge blow!!
13ast 5st 17pts! Alston's showing his real value.:banana:
Bogans' really impressive with 18pts 80%3pts 6rebs.hope he has consistency in the following games.
T-Mac and Yao...need I say more?
Glad we rock! Keep going and beat the Suns!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we play the Suns next? ah crap.... oh, I mean, yay, beat the Suns!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Finally, they're showing the Rockets on TV here in HK. So I get to watch that game. Usually Yao does well against the Suns, and I hope he does again. Oh, for a 27/22/5 game again...


----------



## zinc (Apr 27, 2005)

what a blowout! Suddenly, everything works. We've got an real good point guard and Wesley find his shooting touch again. Swift/Howard played acceptable as power forwards. Needless to say our big guy and TMac. Man! This is the Rocket we were expecting to see. I am just hoping that it is not too late.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

yeh Yao presents huge matchup problems for the Suns, even with Amare playing. TMac and Co will rise to the challenge.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

zinc said:


> what a blowout! Suddenly, everything works. We've got an real good point guard and Wesley find his shooting touch again. Swift/Howard played acceptable as power forwards. Needless to say our big guy and TMac. Man! This is the Rocket we were expecting to see. I am just hoping that it is not too late.


 It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

today they shot like men possessed out there, 58% from the field and 53% or thereabouts frim deep and 6 guys in double figures so we were great offensively. and we only kept brand to 2 boards and 21 points and we pissed off i am sam enough to get him ejected, so i have to say we played unbelievably well. *WELL DONE KEITH BOGANS*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wonderful win. It's like when we were playing well and hitting shots last season. Nothing could stop us.

Good to see T-Mac is back to normal.

This is the Rafer Alston we were hoping for. Give me this guy over Mike James any day.

Yao was pretty ordinary, though. They were swarming him, and he responded by being less aggressive and not playing defense.



Demiloy said:


> Usually Yao does well against the Suns, and I hope he does again. Oh, for a 27/22/5 game again...


My favorite Yao performance of all time, that one.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> My favorite Yao performance of all time, that one.


Mine too. Probably Yao's 41/16/7 game in 3OT against Hawks in 2004 would have been even better, but I didn't see that one.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Wonderful win. It's like when we were playing well and hitting shots last season. Nothing could stop us.
> 
> Good to see T-Mac is back to normal.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't blame it on him that Yao had a "pretty ordinary" game. He didn't need to get the 24/10 of the past few games because he didn't have to. He took only 13 shots and hit 8. 12 boards and 3 assists ain't shabby. The team was playing well enough that they didn't need to feed the post. He also didn't get swarmed and he was fine defensively. (Kaman 7/7, Brand 21/2) Maybe we were watching different games.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Best game this season. I wished this was on national tv, woulda showed everybody what the rockets were supposed to play like this year. TMAC Yao and Rafer played so good today.. and Bogans 4 threes in a row was so nice.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> I wouldn't blame it on him that Yao had a "pretty ordinary" game. He didn't need to get the 24/10 of the past few games because he didn't have to. He took only 13 shots and hit 8. 12 boards and 3 assists ain't shabby. The team was playing well enough that they didn't need to feed the post. He also didn't get swarmed and he was fine defensively. (Kaman 7/7, Brand 21/2) Maybe we were watching different games.


 Yao gets down on himself too easily. When he has too many TO's or gets his shot blocked, he has a tough job getting back into the game. A couple times he couldn't decide whether to take the short jumper or kiss the glass. He definitely wasn't aggressive at all, but again it really wasn't required of him. His ability to grab a rebound in a crowd has been his biggest improvement this season.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> His ability to grab a rebound in a crowd has been his biggest improvement this season.


I totally agree with that. In his previous season, and even earlier this year, I almost never saw him grab those tough rebounds. Now, however, he's doing that a lot more. There are still some plays where he should have gotten it, but didn't, but those are becoming rare.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I wouldn't blame it on him that Yao had a "pretty ordinary" game. He didn't need to get the 24/10 of the past few games because he didn't have to. He took only 13 shots and hit 8. 12 boards and 3 assists ain't shabby. The team was playing well enough that they didn't need to feed the post. He also didn't get swarmed and he was fine defensively. (Kaman 7/7, Brand 21/2) Maybe we were watching different games.


8-13 from the field sounds good, but a few of those were easy baskets for which he didn't have to work, like when T-Mac and Rafer fed him right under the basket when no one was on him.

For a while, they weren't hesitating to double and triple him when he got the ball, and that seemed to put him in a funk for the rest of the game. He spent much of the time standing around on offense, so our guys couldn't have fed the post much if they'd wanted to.

Usually when I criticize Yao for his defense, I'm only talking about team defense. His man defense is almost always very good. Kaman isn't really an offensive threat, but he looked nervous when he got the ball. Brand was killing us, but he became quiet when Yao started to guard him. But Yao's interior D was poor. He was challenging shots, but it was half-hearted.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Btw, anyone have a clip of Stro's missed dunk? You've got to at least be impressed by the sheer audacity.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Btw, anyone have a clip of Stro's missed dunk? You've got to at least be impressed by the sheer audacity.


only a pic:









actually that missed dunk looked way more impressive than this pic


----------

